# General Survey



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I live in California and currently own an XD9 by Springfield, a Glock 19, and a Glock 26. I have a CCW permit that allows me to carry concealed in Texas where I travel to a couple times a month for business. I leave the G26 in Texas, and carry it whenever there. During my time in California I practice with the other two guns, and have a pretty quick draw from a holster.
Due to the smaller size of the G26 it is much harder for me to get a good firing grip on the gun, and present from the holster quickly. 
Here is my dilemma. I've been toying with getting either a second G19, or a G23 in S&W .40 to use as my primary carry in Texas, and leave the G26 for those times where I happen to wear close that makes the larger pistol harder to conceal. I would buy two of the same type of concealment holster, one to practice with while in California with the G19, and the other to leave in Texas to actually use for carry. I'm torn between getting a second G19, or the G23. The pistol that I would carry would be only for self defense and would not get much range time, so the price of ammo is of little consequence. Whatever I choose would give me the same feel while practicing in California since the G19, and G23 are the same size, and I would use the same holster in both locations. What I'm not sure about is getting most of my practice on a 9mm, but relying on a S&W .40 to save my life if it ever came to it. I have experience shooting both, but with the price of ammo being so high, I've been sticking to 9mm lately.
I know there is no right or wrong answer. Just want a feel what most would do. A second G19, or get the 23?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

One thing to consider - If you get a G23 you can convert it to a 9mm with a barrel change and some G19 magazines.

You cannot convert the G19 to 40S&W.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say the deciding factor is: just how good a shot do you want to be? For the average gun owner who buys/owns only for self defense, then either method would work. If you eventually want to get to a very high level of shooting skill, either for defensive use or perhaps shooting in defensive-type competitions (IDPA, for instance), then keeping the recoil impulse of your various weapons as similar as possible through caliber commonality will help with multiple shot drills.

I know I'm not completely alone in feeling well-armed with a 9mm, but it does seem to be a minority position nowadays.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would get the G19, since you are familiar with it.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

DJ
I hope to get very good. Besides my time at the range, tactical training classes, etc I also do a lot of dry practice at home when I can't make it to the range. I agree that recoil commonality would be a good thing. Even with experience with the .40 I don't shoot it very often, and can see how not being suprised by the rocoil after months of 9mm would be a good thing if I had to defend myself.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd say the deciding factor is: just how good a shot do you want to be? For the average gun owner who buys/owns only for self defense, then either method would work. If you eventually want to get to a very high level of shooting skill, either for defensive use or perhaps shooting in defensive-type competitions (IDPA, for instance), then keeping the recoil impulse of your various weapons as similar as possible through caliber commonality will help with multiple shot drills.
> 
> I know I'm not completely alone in feeling well-armed with a 9mm, but it does seem to be a minority position nowadays.


I carry a G26 and feel well-armed myself. But I would go ahead with the G23 and like posted above if you wanted to change to 9mm you can and always be able to switch back to a .40 just my $0.02 though bro.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

I would move to Texas.

I carry a 26 and feel well armed as well. I am also considering buying a 23 and a 9mm drop in barrel.

I also have a 17c and I shoot the 26 and the 17 with almost the same accuracey. I have a pinkey extension on the 26. No plus 2, just a pinkey extension.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Buy any gun you want.

But with the new cartridges of today you are well armed with a 9 mm.

Some of the new .380 cartridges are very good also.

So buy the gun you want and shoot best with.

:smt1099


----------

